# Schubunkin / Goldfisch



## Khitomer (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

vielleicht finden viele Goldfische nicht so interessant (sind ja keine Koi, sind verzüchtet...) aber für mich sind es die Idealbesetzung für meinen kleinen Teich und ich find sie auch noch schön - zumindest die, die von der Form her aussehen wie ein normaler Fisch. 

Nun gibt es auch die farbige Variante, die __ Shubunkin. Nur - was ist der Unterscheid zwischen einem normalen __ Goldfisch und einem Subnkin? Gibt es nicht auch weisse Goldfische, die nicht Schubunkin sind? Also... Wie unterscheiden sich die Schubunkin von den Goldfischen ausser der Farbe?

Zu diesen Fragen komm ich, weil ich mich gestern in einen kleinen Schubunkin verliebt hab. Er ist silberweiss mit ganz wenig grau auf dem Rücken. Dagegen sind meine beiden Goldfische - oder sind es eben doch auch Schubunkin? - eher gelblich weiss. 

Nun noch die entscheidende Frage: Behalten die kleinen Schubunkin ihre Farbe, wenn sie grösser werden, auch den Farbton? Der kleine war ca 5 bis 6 cm gross. Oder hab ich, wenn ich uíhn kaufe, später noch einen 'normal weissen' Fisch im Teich?

Vielen Dank und Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Dr.J (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schubunkin /  Goldfisch*

Hallo Khito,

das mit der Farbe der Goldfische ist so ne Sache. Meine wechseln irgendwie ständig ihre Farbe. Habe sie jetzt schon fast 5 Jahre. Meine Shubunkins sind 2 Jahre alt und haben ihre Farbe bis jetzt noch nicht geändert. Du kannst Shubunkins von Goldfischen m.E. lediglich an den Flossen unterscheiden.


----------



## Khitomer (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schubunkin /  Goldfisch*

Hallo Jürgen

danke für die Antwort. Auf was muss ich bei den Flossen den achten? 

Hab soeben Google bemüht, bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. Bedeutet der Name Schubunkin, dass da ein Unterschied bei den Flossen besteht und hat gar nichts mit der Farbe zu tun?

Haben noch mehr Luete Erfahrungen mit der Farbstabilität der Tiere?

Hab auch einen schwarzen Goldfisch, der ist jetzt ca 8 0der 9 cm lang. Färbt der sich noch um? Wie lange dauert das Umfärben? Ich hab den Eindruck, dass er gegenüber im Frühling jetzt heller am Bauch ist.

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Dr.J (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schubunkin /  Goldfisch*

Hallo Khito,

Bei Shubunkins findet man häufig schleierartige Schwanzflossen im Gegensatz zu den "normalen" Goldfischen. Vielleicht kann noch jemand an dieser Stelle weiterhelfen.

Ich hatte auch einen schwarz/braunen Goldfisch. Nach ca. 2 Jahren war er komplett orange/rot. Ein anderer der die ganze Zeit orange/rot war ist jetzt fast weiss.


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schubunkin /  Goldfisch*

Moin moin,

hier einige Links zum Thema:


> Japanischer __ Shubunkin
> (jap.: Shubunkin)
> 
> Das japanische Wort Shubunkin bedeutet "Zinnobergemusterter Goldfisch" (Bernhardt, 2001) und bezeichnet die Kaliko-Färbung. Normal geformte Kaliko-Goldfische sind heute als + London Shubunkin standardisiert; die Japaner verwendeten den Namen Shubunkin von vornherein für den fünffarbigen __ Schwalbenschwanz, also einen + __ Kometenschweif mit Kaliko-Färbung, der demzufolge auch oft als Komet-Shubunkin bezeichnet wird.


Quelle: http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/zuchtformen.htm
http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/
http://www.shubunkin.de/

Ich hoffe, das bringt etwas Licht ins Dunkel. :?


----------



## Khitomer (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schubunkin /  Goldfisch*

Hallo Annett

vielen Dank für die Links. Da bin ich jetzt tatsächlich etwas schlauer. Fazit: Farbige Goldfische (mit normalem Körper und normalen Flossen) gefallen mir am Besten...

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Roland (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schubunkin /  Goldfisch*

Hallo,

Shubunkins färben sich schon bei einer Grösse von 1 cm, bei den Goldfischen kann dieser Vorgang bis 3 Jahre dauern!


----------

